# Question about convection oven wiring



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

You answered your own question ....seems like a DIY question.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zapelectrician said:


> Also, what are the potential hazards if the #10 wire remained and just the 2p 50 was installed in the panel? Since its dedicated and nothing else is goin on with the circuit would the breaker hold safely or would the wire burn up or overheat because it is undersized?




Stop doing wiring before you start a fire.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

zapelectrician said:


> I was just curious what *kind of fires people have seen* about a convection oven I took a look @ a few days ago. The fires coming from the oven are #6 copper, it is being *fried* from #10 copper wire going back to a *fire at the* 2p 30a breaker and it is dedicated. The breaker is tripping and I was just wondering if a 2p 50a breaker could be installed to *create a fire at the jbox* to remedy the problem or if instead I must *fix it by* #8 copper to the oven as well as installing a 2p 50 in the panel. Also, what are *kinds of fires* if the #10 wire *was used to ignite the premises* remains and just the 2p 50 was installed in the panel? . . .


I fixed it for you


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zapelectrician said:


> I was just curious what peoples opinions were about a convection oven I took a look @ a few days ago. The wires coming from the oven are #6 copper, it is being fed from #10 copper wire going back to a 2p 30a breaker and it is dedicated. The breaker is tripping and I was just wondering if a 2p 50a breaker could be installed to remedy the problem or if instead I must also run #8 copper to the oven as well as installing a 2p 50 in the panel. Also, what are the potential hazards if the #10 wire remained and just the 2p 50 was installed in the panel? Since its dedicated and nothing else is goin on with the circuit would the breaker hold safely or would the wire burn up or overheat because it is undersized?



Call your local Electrical inspector he will help you...
413-538-5017 - Ext 205

http://www.southhadley.org/pages/SouthHadleyMA_Electrical/index


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you change the wire size?

If not, consider purchasing a couple of 12kw transformers that are 240 in and 480 out.
Put one at the panel and feed it with #6 on the 240 volt side. Then connect the 480 volt output to the #10s.
On the oven side connect the 10s to the 480 volt side and connect the 240 to the oven.

Print this out and show it to your electrician.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Tie the microwave into the stove circuit.


----------

